# Problemi di visualizzazione nvidia

## mrl4n

Finalmente anche se in testing (195.36.15) è uscito il driver corretto per la mia GT240.

Installato correttamente mi fa vedere la barra delle applicazioni per metà lungo l'asse orizzontale, e il wallpaper che copre solo i 4/5 dello schermo, lasciandomi lateralmente una striscia verticale vuota.

Inutile dire che se modifico le risoluzioni, la situazione non migliora.

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]71.86.11!s 96.43.14!s (~)96.43.16!s 173.14.20!s 173.14.22!s (~)173.14.25!s 180.60!s 185.18.36-r1!s 190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s (~)195.30!s (~)195.36.15!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  195.36.15!s(21:16:27 24/03/2010)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

----------

